# Need recipe for baked donuts



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Recently I bought two donut pans for baking them in the oven. I used the recipe on the packaging but I wasn't impressed by them. They turned out fluffy like an angel food cake. Maybe that was because the recipe called for (and I used) cake flour? The donut flavor was there but the texture wasn't. Has anyone used these type pans and have a favorite recipe?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Here are some links from Pinterest for baked doughnuts...they sure look good, anyway....

http://www.krissys-creations.com/2011/06/baked-doughnuts.html


http://shaunasever.com/2010/03/baked-doughnuts-yes.html

http://www.justgetoffyourbuttandbake.com/?p=5396


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you GrannyG...these really look good and I might try them but what I'm looking for are cake donuts, the ones made without yeast. These donut pans need a pourable batter.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Cake donuts are generally made with baking powder as a leavener instead of yeast...completely different textures. My recipe for cake donuts are a fried one...sorry i can't be more helpful.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Found this site in which the recipe also uses cake flour but in the comments below the author suggests that regular (AP?) flour could be used...however, the resulting donut might be heavier. It was also stated in the comments that baked cake donuts are more like cupcakes. I'm assuming in texture. Might as well experiment with these...maybe will come up with a donut that I do like. 

http://notsohumblepie.blogspot.com/2010/08/baked-cake-donuts.html


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

I came upon the most wonderful recipe for donut muffins and reprinted it on my blog. You can find it at thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com I am sure it would do well baked in your pans instead of muffin tins. Just be sure and do the last step where you brush with melted butter and shake in cinnamon and sugar. My husband must have eaten 4 of these at one setting and he NEVER I mean NEVER does that. Both the flavor and texture is just wonderful and they are not a bit dry.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you lilycatherine for your response. In the past I've visited your blog site and had it saved in my favorites. I have made donut muffins before too and will try your recipe in my pans. Thank you again. :grin:


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for your very kind words. I appreciate it a lot!! Let me know if it works or not please.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Lilycatherine, I made the baked donuts using your recipe with a couple variations. I substituted safflower oil and added a pinch of ground cardamom. The reason for the cardamom was that I hadn't grated enough nutmeg before putting the grater in water. The donuts were wonderful plus the batter was enough for the 12 donuts and 6 muffins. These were more like the cake donuts that I had wanted. We are enjoying them and not feeling as guilty as we would with "fried cakes". Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lilycatherine (Sep 2, 2011)

I really appreciate your kind words and knowing your variations!! I have just started using safflower oil and safflower products. I also love cardamon and was planning to make a batch of these up so I will try your suggestions!!

It is really helpful to me as a blogger to get your feedback. So thank you all again. Lilycatherine

thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com


----------

